# Essential Phone PH-1 - what a great looking phone



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Now here's a phone I can get a little bit excited about. What a screen!




Essential Phone review: Our first impressions


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's the website Essential Products | My Phone is Essential

Review


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2017)

£542


----------



## emanymton (Aug 18, 2017)

No headphone jack.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

emanymton said:


> No headphone jack.


Yeah that is annoying. But there's ne'er a bezel in sight! T'is the future and right enough, squire!


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Badgers said:


> £542


Too pricey for me but at least it looks different and modern and fresh and that strap on 360 camera might be fun.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2017)

Seems to be getting decent reviews.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2017)

Looks nice, but it's a lot to pay to a company with no track record. 

Also essential to me says supermarket value brands, but I guess thats just a UK thing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2017)

editor said:


> Yeah that is annoying. But there's ne'er a bezel in sight! T'is the future and right enough, squire!



Indeed. I thought it was a nice gimmick on the S8 when I got it (and it is) but I do think most other phones look quite "old fashioned" now I'm used to it.


----------



## pesh (Aug 19, 2017)

no headphone jack, no removable battery, no upgradeable storage, non waterproof and well over £500 for a no name phone but just look at the slightly lower profile bezel?
i think consumers are running out of ideas as fast as the smartphone manufacturers.
its just another phone. does anyone really care anymore?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 19, 2017)

It's almost time for another iPhone launch, we can see what outrageous changes Apple make that the world goes mad about and then everyone else follows.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 19, 2017)

That camera poking obnoxiously out of the middle of the screen at the top is giving me major OCD...


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

pesh said:


> no headphone jack, no removable battery, no upgradeable storage, non waterproof and well over £500 for a no name phone but just look at the slightly lower profile bezel?
> i think consumers are running out of ideas as fast as the smartphone manufacturers.
> its just another phone. does anyone really care anymore?


Yes to all that. But it still looks great. No other phone looks like it, although soon many will.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 19, 2017)

Didn't xiaomi do bezel-less phone last year?


----------



## The Boy (Aug 19, 2017)

And another vote against that front facing camera.  Fugly, and defeats the purpose of having a screen running right to the top edge of the screen.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Didn't xiaomi do bezel-less phone last year?


Not like this one, no.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Not like this one, no.



How does this one differ?


----------



## xenon (Aug 19, 2017)

What's point of bezelless. Don't most people use a case?

No headphone jack. Well that was a shit idea when Apple did it. Still shit now.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

The Boy said:


> How does this one differ?
> 
> View attachment 113842


You REALLY can't see any difference?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

xenon said:


> What's point of bezelless. Don't most people use a case?
> 
> No headphone jack. Well that was a shit idea when Apple did it. Still shit now.


Yep. The fact that you can't charge your phone while listening via the USB C port is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 19, 2017)

editor said:


> You REALLY can't see any difference?



Apart from the front facing camera not being in a stupid place, no.

In any event, I asked a question in good faith, so instead of being a sarcastic cunt perhaps extend the same fucking courtesy to me?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2017)

I want bezels. This bezelless society we're heading to screws with my mobile gaming. I want to deploy troops at A but instead they are wandering around at Y because my fingers holding the phone have / are touching the screen cause there's no bezel. Grrrrrr.


----------



## pesh (Aug 19, 2017)

i want bezels, massive ones made of girders. tiny bezels are great on a TV but fuck having them on a phone, you need to be able to hold it properly and not kill it when you drop it... its the phone equivalent of putting low profile alloys on a 4X4.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2017)

Indeed.
I always keep my phones in a protective wallet, but I have had them fly out onto the path and the bezel protected the glass.

I may well be in the market for a super duper TV in a few years' time and I may find myself tempted to glue it to a sheet of plywood.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2017)

xenon said:


> What's point of bezelless. Don't most people use a case?
> 
> No headphone jack. Well that was a shit idea when Apple did it. Still shit now.



In a proper Samsung case you still get the proper effect on the S8.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2017)

I am sure it is okay but I see no reason why anyone would buy this. Will never buy a phone without a removable battery regardless of spec. It offers nothing new so why bother?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 19, 2017)

Keeping your phone in a case is just admitting that you've bought a weak phone.


----------



## magneze (Aug 19, 2017)

Badgers said:


> I am sure it is okay but I see no reason why anyone would buy this. Will never buy a phone without a removable battery regardless of spec. It offers nothing new so why bother?


Look at the shiny shiny thing. The precious. Precious. Oooh bezelless.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> Keeping your phone in a case is just admitting that you've bought a weak phone.


I've generally bought Apple as they were pretty bomb proof. Never really bothered with cases. 

Dropped my 6S and it cracked on the edge. 
Yeah not really bomb proof anymore. 
Hardened gorilla glass my arse. 
More like lemur glass if the number of smashed iPhone screens I've seen is to go by. 

The bezels used to protect the glass to some extent. Now they don't.


----------



## Chz (Aug 21, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Hardened gorilla glass my arse.


Until you use one of the rare phones that doesn't use crack-resistant glass. GG is a tradeoff - it actually scratches easier than the standard glass screens, but it's much harder to shatter. Harder, not impossible, not even particularly _difficult_. Just harder.

I've dropped my Honor 8 (glass front _and_ back) untold times since I've bought it (I don't use cases), and it's still in one piece. A little scratched up is all. Wouldn't happen with a standard glass screen.

That being said, are there *any* phones over £100 that don't use some form of shatter-resistant glass these days?

Oh, and I've never seen any evidence that iPhones are any more or less tough than other phones. They're pretty middle of the road there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks very nice.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 31, 2017)

No recommendation. Save your money


----------

